# HCigar Fodi



## Andre_B (28/11/15)

Anyone planning on brining these in?


----------



## wazarmoto (28/11/15)

Tiny looking post holes 

Sent via tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (28/11/15)

Is this similar to the haze dripper?


----------

